# Topics > Entities > Societies >  All-Party Parliamentary Group on Artificial Intelligence (APPG AI), London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

appg-ai.org

twitter.com/APPG_AI

linkedin.com/company/appg-ai

Co-Chairs: 
- Lord Clement-Jones CBE, Houe of Lords
- Stephen Metcalfe MP, House of Commons     

APPG Secretariat: 
- Professor Birgitte Andersen, Big Innovation Centre (CEO) 
- Dr Désirée Remmert (Rapporteur), Big Innovation Centre

----------

